# FUCK LRM



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

WHAT THE FUCK ARE THEY THINKING? MORE CARS SHOW UP IN DALLAS THAN HOUSTON AND SAN ANTONIO COMBINED. ITS GONNA BE A LONG YEAR WITH BLVD ACES NOT MAKING THE TRIPS TO HOUSTON AND SA.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

We are still luckier than people on the east coat but I think we should all call and write to them.


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

Regardless what the reasons are the DALLAS SHOW is an icon, they will make their money regardless, keep the show in DALLAS OPEN, ITS A TRADITION THAT SHOULD NOT BE BROKEN, 

NO DALLAS SHOW THEN WE DONT SHOW AT ALL i say lets boycott all TEXAS LRM SHOWS

HAVE SOME RESPECT FOR DALLAS it all started here for Texas other stops.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

shit normally you guys have 3 shows in texas, we only have one show in the whole midwest


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

speak on Jimmy, speak on


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

chill out fellas, i know it sucks, but come, being a little drastic arent we. and dallas has more than sa and houston COMBINED, now your just being ridiculous.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 9 2005, 09:07 PM~4175818
> *shit normally you guys have 3 shows in texas, we only have one show in the whole midwest
> *


 :thumbsup: thats the truth


----------



## peanut (Sep 29, 2002)

you all are whining about not having one show when there are two others in the same state. the midwest only has one. if they add chicago then thats two. but still in the same state


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Well we would trade ya a Miami, for an Orlando date


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

The Dallas show was the best Texas show IMO........... Sux we wont have it this year!!


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Nov 10 2005, 12:16 AM~4175866
> *Well we would trade ya a Miami, for an Orlando date
> *


LRM in Orlando hell yesssss. i'd go for that at least there would be more Lowriders there than big wheels


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peanut_@Nov 9 2005, 09:15 PM~4175861
> *you all are whining about not having one show when there are two others in the same state. the midwest only has one. if they add chicago then thats two. but still in the same state
> *


GUESS THE MIDWEST HAS A LONG WAY TO GO.....


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

Are you kidding me? Your bitching about ONE show leaving your state when theres 2 others? Come on man, there is ONE show in the north west, and its still not even in the North west, its the portland show and out guys from canada still make the trip down and dont bitch about it... seriously quit your bitching.... :uh: :uh: :uh: 

I love lowrider mag.


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

THEN WHY TAKE OUT THE BEST SHOW IN TEXAS. EVEN THE PEOPLE FROM HOUSTON AND SA WILL TELL YOU THAT. AND FOR YOUR INFO BRO I'VE BEEN TO THE SHOWS IN HOUSTON AND SA EVERY YEAR FOR THE PAST 10 YEARS. THEY NEED TO PUT DALLAS BACK ON THE TOUR.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Nov 9 2005, 11:57 PM~4176115
> *THEN WHY TAKE OUT THE BEST SHOW IN TEXAS. EVEN THE PEOPLE FROM HOUSTON AND SA WILL TELL YOU THAT. AND FOR YOUR INFO BRO I'VE BEEN TO THE SHOWS IN HOUSTON AND SA EVERY YEAR FOR THE PAST 10 YEARS. THEY NEED TO PUT DALLAS BACK ON THE TOUR.
> *


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 9 2005, 09:33 PM~4175975
> *The Dallas show was the best Texas show IMO........... Sux we wont have it this year!!
> *


GO FINISH YOUR CADI BRIAN !!! NO DONT BE KNOW'IN, YOUR OPIONON DON'T MATTER. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Nov 10 2005, 01:12 AM~4176419
> *GO FINISH YOUR CADI BRIAN !!! NO DONT BE KNOW'IN, YOUR OPIONON DON'T MATTER. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)

ya, fuck those guys who run that shit!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

LRM FUCKED UP 

TAKING AWAY THE DALLAS SHOW IS LIKE TAKING A SHOW AWAY FROM SO. CAL.

I AIN'T EVEN GONNA BUY THEIR RAG OF A MAG. I'LL JUST LOOK AT IT WHILE I'M AT WAL-MART GROCERY SHOPPING AND THEN HIDE THE SHIT IN A TRASH CAN.


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Nov 9 2005, 07:14 PM~4175136
> *WHAT THE FUCK ARE THEY THINKING? MORE CARS SHOW UP IN DALLAS THAN HOUSTON AND SAN ANTONIO COMBINED. ITS GONNA BE A LONG YEAR WITH BLVD ACES NOT MAKING THE TRIPS.
> *


I'm with you homie, look at it like this, LRM show in Houston has one building with cars,concerts and hop all in one plus that weekend is the Texas Heatwave so that subtracts alot of cars. The San Antonio show has one big building to.

O.k now look at LRM Super Show in Dallas, TWO big long ass buildings plus outside with cars all over the place, and their is even a specal area outside for the hop. They don't call it the Dallas Super Show for nothin...keep that in mind for all those haterz :angry:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

ITS CLOSER FOR ME TO GO TO SAN ANTONIO AND I WILL STILL TELL YOU THE DALLAS SHOW IS WAY BETTER!! PERSONALLY I THINK THEY SHOULD HAVE DONE AWAY WITH THE HOUSTON SHOW, LRM CANT COMPETE WITH LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW ANYWAY...PLUS WHEN IT COMES TO THE CARS THERE IS MORE LOWRIDERS IN DALLAS THAN IN HOUSTON. ALSO DALLAS DRAWS IN COMPETITORS FROM OTHER STATES DONT THEY SEE THAT?AND FOR THOSE THAT ARE SAYING WHY ARE WE CRYING ABOUT ONE SHOW BEING REMOVED FROM OUR STATE ITS BECAUSE THAT IS THE BEST (LRM) SHOW WE HAD IN TEXAS.... :angry:


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Nov 9 2005, 04:29 PM~4173413
> *o.k I just received a personal e-mail from LRM...known as Lowrider Magazine. This is some of the reasons for not having a Dallas Super Show next year of 2006.
> 
> Qube,
> ...


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

That just means we have to support the Caliente Carshow in March.....

LRM is cancelled for this year and Caliente is growing......


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Dallas is a great show because Dallas has so many big cars and clubs if we all make some calls and let them know how we fell maybe they change there mind.


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

I am going to call today and talk to Mike Karsting!!!


----------



## Committee Boyz (Apr 6, 2005)

If they would get some Big time name performers to do the concert at the show maybe they can get the local radio station to support.... u have to have more than just "Clingo Bling"...or how ever u spell it.... Yeah there are a lot of people that come for the cars but there is also a tonnnnnnnnnn of people that come for the concert.... example the Los Magnificos Jon has a good line up for concert the place was packed this past weekend... the 97.9 show in Dallas this year... once again the placed was packed....


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Nov 9 2005, 07:55 PM~4175441
> *We are still luckier than people on the east coat
> *


Ain't that the truth. :angry:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Nov 10 2005, 06:19 AM~4177351
> *Dallas is a great show because Dallas has so many big cars and clubs if we all make some calls and let them know how we fell maybe they change there mind.
> *


TRUE THAT!!! :thumbsup: AND TO THOSE WHO SAY THAT THESE TEXAS BOYS ARE CRYING ABOUT ONE SHOW!!! MAN YOU JUST DONT KNOW HOW THE LRM TEXAS TOURS GO!!! WE HOLD IT DOWN FOR TEXAS IN D-TOWN, TO ME DALLAS HAS BEEN THE SUPER SHOW OF ALL THREE TEXAS EVENTS!!! SORRY IF YOU ONLY HAVE ONE LRM SHOW IN YOUR STATE, BUT MOVE DOWN TO THE LONE STAR STATE AND YOU CAN ENJOY MORE THAN ONE  JUST MY TWO CENTS... :biggrin:


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

b.s


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 9 2005, 10:42 PM~4176514
> *LRM FUCKED UP
> 
> TAKING AWAY THE DALLAS SHOW IS LIKE TAKING A SHOW AWAY FROM SO. CAL.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## M HERNANDEZ (May 9, 2005)

after reading their response, we know what we got's to do!!! MOVE ON, and don't look back. It's f*cked up how DALLAS is being left out of the 2006 circuit. What the hell!!!...DALLAS is only home to some of the LOWRIDER CAR/BOMB of the YEAR!! That's why we should support any and all events within our area. Personally (my two cents) i had a better time at the Magnificos show last year than LRM show. Hell i remember the turn out was so big, the chief for the DALLAS Fire Department has to turn away people (EARLY) cause it was so full.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peanut_@Nov 9 2005, 10:15 PM~4175861
> *you all are whining about not having one show when there are two others in the same state. the midwest only has one. if they add chicago then thats two. but still in the same state
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Why not send Raplh Fuentes a note on the LRM website? He responded to an inquiry I had. Hopefully something can be done to put Dallas back on the tour.

Opps!! Just noticed they had responded. Oh well. :uh:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

AT LEAST YOU GUYS IN TEXAS GET SHOWS US HERE IN NEW MEXICO DONT GET ANY LRM SHOWS SO YOU GUYS SHOULD FEEL LUCKEY


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

guys lrm, go-lo, whatever, its a buisness. they are their to make money, like someone said earlier, they charge $35 freakin dolllars for spectators to get in. and dallas does usually have the most people. lets say they get 5000 people at a show, thats $175,000. you dont think they wanted that money? plus as far as the car capacity, the total capacity inside both buildings is around 450, and ive never seen more than like 30 or 40 cars outside inbetween the buildings, that not much more than sa or h-town. dallas was a badass show, maybe the best, hopefull it will be back next year. i just think you fellas are taking this too personal. i guarantee if my hometown san antonio were cancelled, i would still support your cities. i would probably bitch about just like yall are(no disrespect), but i would still support. peace!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hotstuff5957_@Nov 10 2005, 10:02 AM~4177796
> *guys lrm, go-lo, whatever, its a buisness. they are their to make money, like someone said earlier, they charge $35 freakin dolllars for spectators to get in. and dallas does usually have the most people. lets say they get 5000 people at a show, thats $175,000. you dont think they wanted that money? plus as far as the car capacity, the total capacity inside both buildings is around 450, and ive never seen more than like 30 or 40 cars outside inbetween the buildings, that not much more than sa or h-town. dallas was a badass show, maybe the best, hopefull it will be back next year. i just think you fellas are taking this too personal. i guarantee if my hometown san antonio were cancelled, i would still support your cities. i would probably bitch about just like yall are(no disrespect), but i would still support. peace!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hotstuff5957_@Nov 10 2005, 11:02 AM~4177796
> *guys lrm, go-lo, whatever, its a buisness. they are their to make money, like someone said earlier, they charge $35 freakin dolllars for spectators to get in. and dallas does usually have the most people. lets say they get 5000 people at a show, thats $175,000. you dont think they wanted that money? plus as far as the car capacity, the total capacity inside both buildings is around 450, and ive never seen more than like 30 or 40 cars outside inbetween the buildings, that not much more than sa or h-town. dallas was a badass show, maybe the best, hopefull it will be back next year. i just think you fellas are taking this too personal. i guarantee if my hometown san antonio were cancelled, i would still support your cities. i would probably bitch about just like yall are(no disrespect), but i would still support. peace!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Nov 10 2005, 08:05 AM~4177304
> *QUOTE: the facility in Dallas continues to book competing events right on top of or near our event.
> 
> REPLY: WHO IS COMPETING WITH LRM IN MAY??? B/S
> ...



SAME THING THAT THEY SAID ABOUT CHICAGO A YEAR AGO


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hotstuff5957_@Nov 10 2005, 10:02 AM~4177796
> *guys lrm, go-lo, whatever, its a buisness. they are their to make money, like someone said earlier, they charge $35 freakin dolllars for spectators to get in. and dallas does usually have the most people. lets say they get 5000 people at a show, thats $175,000. you dont think they wanted that money? plus as far as the car capacity, the total capacity inside both buildings is around 450, and ive never seen more than like 30 or 40 cars outside inbetween the buildings, that not much more than sa or h-town. dallas was a badass show, maybe the best, hopefull it will be back next year. i just think you fellas are taking this too personal. i guarantee if my hometown san antonio were cancelled, i would still support your cities. i would probably bitch about just like yall are(no disrespect), but i would still support. peace!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WELL SAID..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 

man it sucks we aint having LRM show in d-town.. vale ma&* este pedo..


----------



## Munchie (Nov 3, 2005)

I was planning on going to Dallas next year. Oh well.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:angry: THIS MY RESPONCE FROM LRM JEFF!!!


Thanks for the email...

There are many reasons why there is no Dallas Show scheduled for 2006, none of the reasons are related to the outstanding support we receive from the clubs and participants in the DFW area. Dallas is one of the cities we look forward to visiting and it will be missed.

I'll give you some of the rational (as briefly as possible)... the facility in Dallas continues to book competing events right on top of or near our event, so we'll need to find another venue or another time of the year if we return. There are several radio stations in the DFW market and yet none of them have given us the support that we need to make the show successful like other cities on the Tour. The San Antonio Show date had to be moved due to the possibility of the New Orleans Saints playing football in the Alamodome in 2006. The only date the Alamodome had available for us was in May.
There are a few more points, but these are the major reasons. This does not mean there will never be another Dallas Lowrider Show, however there won't be one in 2006. 

I hope this has answered most of your questions, feel free to contact me anytime.

Thank you for the email and your support of Lowrider Magazine & Lowrider Events!

Respectfully,

Mike Karsting
Director of Events
PRIMEDIA - International Automotive Group [email protected] 2400 E.
Katella Ave., 11th Floor Anaheim, CA 92806 714-939-3745 direct 714-978-6390 fax

_*LOOKS LIKE THERE SENDING OUT THE SAME EMAIL!!!*_
PURO PEDO!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I know we aren't LRM, but we are planning a return to Dallas for the 2nd Annual Caliente Car Show and Concert in March of 2006...with many improvements over last year's show (mainly a larger venue)...we will keep you posted. 

Sorry LRM isn't coming, the Dallas LRM show is one of the great ones..and in no way are we trying to compete with them. We believe lowriding is still alive and kicking and the more shows (as long as we aren't scheduling on the same dates) only helps the movement prosper...


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

street low magazine should throw a show in Dallas...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

when the big cats are away the mice will play!!


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

Where does the ULA stand on this issue???


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

This is John Homie Styln - ULA Spokes Person. We will bring this up at the next meeting. I had heard this may happen. My personal opinion is not to attend any LRM shows this year if there not coming to Dallas area but I can't speak for the whole ULA. We will need to discuss this as a group. As I've always said there is power in unity. This is why we need all the riders in the DFW area to become active members in the ULA. DFW area as a whole controls quite a few of the best lowrider clubs and cars in the state. This is not to take away anything from H-Town, SA, ELP or any other place I'm just stating a fact. I will also bring this up to my own car club DALLAS LOWRIDERS...
Also with adversity comes opportunity. Jon Chuck came out here and threw a pretty good show last year and is coming back, may be he can do 2 shows or Mike from GamePoint. May be if we send a loud enough message LRM they will hear us. LRM are you listening????

John Homie Styln 69 Impala / King of the Homies  

FYI - anyone notice the car in LRM 69 Impala on supremes? You know they told me the reason my car doesn't place in there shows is because
of my wheels, funny Jesse James builds a car puts it on supremes and it makes full lay out, go figure.. Well I'm just Homie Styln everyday rider
not a show car builder. Just my thoughts!!!...


----------



## Committee Boyz (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Nov 10 2005, 03:30 PM~4179852
> *Where does the ULA stand on this issue???
> *



I say @#$% em....have to talk it over with my club.. guess we will see what every one thinks in the ULA meeting next week...


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

Well said Homie, I will be at the next ULA Meeting with my club members to see what we can do about this.

I think its time I throw a show for DALLAS and all TEXAS LOWRIDERS.

COMING SOON

1st ANNUAL TEXAS MADE LOWRIDER SHOW


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm glad to hear that, we'll need all the support & unity we can get in order to get something going..


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

I SAY LETS DO IT THE TEXAS GIANT WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE ULA AND SOLO RIDERS FOR ANY EVENT AND I WILL BE PUTTING TOGETHER A SHOW POSSIBLY AT THE FORT WORTH CATS STADIUM TITLED SHOWDOWN IN COWTOWN NEXT YEAR B :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I UNDERSTAND HOW EVERYONE FROM DALLAS FEELS ABOUT THE SHOW NOT BEING SCHEDULED. I AM FROM HOUSTON AND AGREE THAT THE DALLAS SHOW IS THE BEST SHOW IN TEXAS. I JUST DON'T SEE WHAT NOT GOING TO ANY LRM SHOWS IS GOING TO PROVE.

I HAVE TO THINK THAT THE REASON THEY AREN'T GOING TO DALLAS HAS TO DO WITH THE BUSINESS ASPECT OF DOING A SHOW THERE AND NOTHING PERSONAL AGAINST ANY OF THE CLUBS OR SOLO RIDERS FROM DALLAS. 

IF THEY CANCELLED HAD CANCELLED THE HOUSTON OR SAN ANTONIO SHOW I AM SURE THOSE GUYS WOULD BE UPSET BUT STILL BE WILLING TO GO SUPPORT THE DALLAS SHOW. I JUST THINK THE BEST WAY TO SHOW UP LRM IS TO SHOW UP AT THE HOUSTON AND SAN ANTONIO SHOW. MAKE THOSE TWO SHOWS BIGGER THAN WHAT THEY ALREADY ARE AND SHOW LRM WHAT THEY COULD HAVE HAD IF THEY WOULD HAVE STUCK DALLAS ON THE TOUR. THIS WAY YOU SHOW THEM WHAT THEY MISS.

IF YOU DON'T GO TO HOUSTON OR SAN ANTONIO, YOU MISS OUT ON QUALIFYING FOR THE SUPERSHOW.......YOU MISS OUT ON ONE MORE LOWRIDER SHOW........AND LRM STILL WILL GET 300+ AT BOTH SHOWS. 

SO HOW DO YOU COME OUT AHEAD?

THE POSITIVE IS THAT JON IS GOING BACK TO DALLAS SINCE LAST YEAR WAS A SUCCESS WITH THE SHOW AND WE WILL BE IMPROVING THE SHOW. THE MAIN IMPROVEMENT FROM WHAT I HAVE BEEN TOLD WILL BE MORE SPACE FOR MORE VEHICLES BUT THERE WILL BE OTHER THINGS ANNOUNCED LATER.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Nov 9 2005, 10:16 PM~4175866
> *Well we would trade ya a Miami, for an Orlando date
> *


 :biggrin: AINT THAT FO SURE!!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i think somebody should step up and throw the biggest f'n show ever in texas. mr chuck already has a solid following, i see a bunch of you blvd aces homies mad up in here, why dont yall work something out. im pretty damn sure everybody in texas would support it, i would.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hotstuff5957_@Nov 10 2005, 03:29 PM~4180302
> *i think somebody should step up and throw the biggest f'n show ever in texas. mr chuck already has a solid following, i see a bunch of you blvd aces homies mad up in here, why dont yall work something out. im pretty damn sure everybody in texas would support it, i would.
> *


THAT IS A GOOD IDEA. THE 2ND ANNUAL CALIENTE SHOW IS ALREADY TENTAVIELY SCHEDULED FOR MARCH 19TH. I DON'T KNOW IF THIS IS TOO SOON FOR SOME OF THE RIDES BEING WORKED ON BUT I AM SURE WE CAN THROW A SHOW TO SHOW LRM WHAT THEY ARE MISSING IN DTOWN.

HONESTLY IF ALL OF THE CLUBS IN DALLAS SHOWED UP AT THE CALIENTE SHOW LIKE IT WAS A LRM SHOW.......MAYBE EVEN MORE.....THEN THAT WOULD SHOW LRM THAT THEY MISSED UP BY NOT SCHEDULING SOMETHING THERE.

WHAT DO YOU SAY GUYS?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

whats that carpe diem shit, " seize the day"! opportunity is knocking fellas !!!!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Nov 10 2005, 02:03 PM~4180130
> *Well said Homie, I will be at the next ULA Meeting with my club members to see what we can do about this.
> 
> I think its time I throw a show for DALLAS and all TEXAS LOWRIDERS.
> ...


thats what im talking about right there :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Nov 10 2005, 12:22 AM~4176641
> *I'm with you homie, look at it like this, LRM show in Houston has one building with cars,concerts and hop all in one plus that weekend is the Texas Heatwave so that subtracts alot of cars.  The San Antonio show has one big building to.
> 
> O.k now look at LRM Super Show in Dallas, TWO big long ass buildings plus outside with cars all over the place, and their is even a specal area outside for the hop. They don't call it the Dallas Super Show for nothin...keep that in mind for all those haterz :angry:
> *


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BalleronaBudget_@Nov 10 2005, 07:16 AM~4177342
> *That just means we have to support the Caliente Carshow in March.....
> 
> LRM is cancelled for this year and Caliente is growing......
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 10 2005, 07:33 AM~4177389
> *TRUE THAT!!!  :thumbsup: AND TO THOSE WHO SAY THAT THESE TEXAS BOYS ARE CRYING ABOUT ONE SHOW!!! MAN YOU JUST DONT KNOW HOW THE LRM TEXAS TOURS GO!!! WE HOLD IT DOWN FOR TEXAS IN D-TOWN, TO ME DALLAS HAS BEEN THE SUPER SHOW OF ALL THREE TEXAS EVENTS!!! SORRY IF YOU ONLY HAVE ONE LRM SHOW IN YOUR STATE, BUT MOVE DOWN TO THE LONE STAR STATE AND YOU CAN ENJOY MORE THAN ONE   JUST MY TWO CENTS... :biggrin:
> *


well said aztec


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

you guys are funny OK boycott the 2 shows texas has left then lose those also. then you guys will be crying that you lost san antonio then houston. im sur ethey know dallas makes more money im sure they wanted to get it just like fontana they made a fortune at fontana but they weren't wanted there again so what could they do.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:0 The ULA has not said anything about a boycott for LRM. I'm just stating my own opinion. As I said before the ULA as a group would have to make that determination. For myself, I may not go to any LRM shows but that would depend on the ULA & my own club. I will tell you this, if I decided not to go to the LRM shows I will continue to support other shows that are thrown by local promoters and car clubs in H-Town - SA & ELP any other places and not just in TX. Dallas Lowriders plan on making quite few shows this year and not just the big shows. Last year we went to quite a few smaller out of town, out state shows and plan doing more the same this year. Dallas Lowriders is always put'n it down for our Raza and the lowriding community... UNITY mi gente...
John: ULA Spokes Person / Dallas Lowriders CC


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Let me state one more thing here to make this clear I WOULD NOT WANT TO SEE ANY OTHER LRM SHOW IN TEXAS or ANYWHERE ELSE CANCELED IN ORDER TO HAVE A DALLAS SHOW PERIOD!!!!! John Homie Styln


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 10 2005, 04:58 PM~4180478
> *you guys are funny OK boycott the 2 shows texas has left then lose those also. then you guys will be crying that you lost san antonio then houston. im sur ethey know dallas makes more money im sure they wanted to get it just like fontana they made a fortune at fontana but they weren't wanted there again so what could they do.
> *


That's what I'm saying ... so maybe this will just make the other shows better ... people are going to HAVE to attend to qualify ... unless they'd rather travel out of state ... which I don't think TEXANS are all about ...


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

you dont need LRM to have a super show f### em


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Nov 10 2005, 02:22 PM~4180668
> *you dont need LRM to have a super show  f### em
> *



LOL umm YES YOU DO thats like saying you dont need football to have a superbowl lmao


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 10 2005, 02:58 PM~4180478
> *you guys are funny OK boycott the 2 shows texas has left then lose those also. then you guys will be crying that you lost san antonio then houston. im sur ethey know dallas makes more money im sure they wanted to get it just like fontana they made a fortune at fontana but they weren't wanted there again so what could they do.
> *



HEY!!!


I just got an IDEA!!!!!! Lets boycott LRM untill they bring the Super Show back to LA! Why cant they have it at the Sports Arena? 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 10 2005, 03:31 PM~4180748
> *LOL umm YES YOU DO thats like saying you dont need football to have a superbowl lmao
> *


maybe your right...i dont go to their shows anyways


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

F.Y.I. YOU DONT HAVE TO QUALIFY FOR THE SUPER SHOW ANYMORE.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Nov 10 2005, 03:58 PM~4180930
> *F.Y.I. YOU DONT HAVE TO QUALIFY FOR THE SUPER SHOW ANYMORE.
> *


???????????????????????? BS


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$ (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm supposed to be receiving another e-mail from LRM...when I get it you guys will be the first to know


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Nov 10 2005, 03:49 PM~4180846
> *maybe your right...i dont go to their shows anyways
> *


remember pomona..... :biggrin: those who were there know wsup.....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 10 2005, 02:47 PM~4180823
> *HEY!!!
> I just got an IDEA!!!!!! Lets boycott LRM untill they bring the Super Show back to LA!  Why cant they have it at the Sports Arena?
> 
> ...


well it sucks but what can u do sports arena shows were the best


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Nov 10 2005, 02:58 PM~4180930
> *F.Y.I. YOU DONT HAVE TO QUALIFY FOR THE SUPER SHOW ANYMORE.
> *



for sweepstakes u do


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

AND ON ANOTHER NOTE, I AM NOT BOYCOTTING LRM MYSELF CAUSE I KNOW IT DOES NO GOOD. YOU REALLY THINK HOUSTON OR SA WILL FEEL IT IF DALLAS BOYCOTTS? NO. FOR THE SIMPLE FACT THAT NOT ENOUGH PEOPLE FROM THE DFW ARE WILLING TO TRAVEL. 
I AM LOOKING FORWARD TO TRAVELING THIS YEAR. MIAMI, NEW MEXICO, MAYBE A FEW MORE AND THEN END UP IN VEGAS.
ERNEST SPOKE TO MIKE THIS AFTERNOON AND HE SAID NOT ALL HOPE IS LOST YET. THERE IS STILL A CHANCE OF LRM COMING TO DALLAS. HE ALSO SAID HE WAS NOT HAPPY WITH THERE BEING A SHOW 2 WEEKS BEFORE LRM AND I'M SURE THAT FACTORED INTO THE DECISION TO CANCEL THE SHOW. I THINK THEY(GO LO) ARE DISSAPOINTED WITH FAIR PARK THEREFORE SAID FT. WORTH WOULD BE AN OPTION.
LIKE I SAID BEFORE, BOYCOTTING WOULDNT DO ANY GOOD. THAT WOULD JUST MEAN THERE WOULD NEVER BE ANOTHER SHOW HERE.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *well it sucks but what can u do sports arena shows were the best*


All the idiots could quit shooting at each other.


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 10 2005, 04:09 PM~4181028
> *for sweepstakes u do
> *


YOUR RIGHT BUT YOU CAN STILL SHOW THERE WITHOUT QUALIFYING.


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 10 2005, 04:08 PM~4181013
> *well it sucks but what can u do sports arena shows were the best
> *


yea the sports arena was cool......expo park


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

YEAH, I MIGHT HAVE STARTED THIS THREAD AND I DID SAY FUCK LRM, BUT I AM PISSED FOR THEM NOT COMING HERE THIS YEAR. BELIEVE ME, I STILL FEEL THAT WAY, BUT BOYCOTTING WILL DO NO GOOD. I WILL STILL ATTEND THE SHOWS.


----------



## squeegee king (Feb 18, 2005)

Just about every body I know here in H-Town Talks shit about Dallas and now i know why 



stop whinning maybe you would get more respect


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

^^^^^this guy does not represent Houston :uh:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by squeegee king_@Nov 10 2005, 04:24 PM~4181173
> *Just about every body I know here in H-Town Talks shit about Dallas and now i know why
> stop whinning maybe you would get more respect
> *


I GUESS ITS CAUSE WE DONT HAVE A SHOW FULL OF "SLABS WITH SWANGAZ AND VOGUES" :dunno:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by squeegee king_@Nov 10 2005, 04:24 PM~4181173
> *Just about every body I know here in H-Town Talks shit about Dallas and now i know why
> stop whinning maybe you would get more respect
> *


trigga please!!!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Nov 10 2005, 04:11 PM~4181035
> *AND ON ANOTHER NOTE, I AM NOT BOYCOTTING LRM MYSELF CAUSE I KNOW IT DOES NO GOOD. YOU REALLY THINK HOUSTON OR SA WILL FEEL IT IF DALLAS BOYCOTTS? NO. FOR THE SIMPLE FACT THAT NOT ENOUGH PEOPLE FROM THE DFW ARE WILLING TO TRAVEL.
> I AM LOOKING FORWARD TO TRAVELING THIS YEAR. MIAMI, NEW MEXICO, MAYBE A FEW MORE AND THEN END UP IN VEGAS.
> ERNEST SPOKE TO MIKE THIS AFTERNOON AND HE SAID NOT ALL HOPE IS LOST YET. THERE IS STILL A CHANCE OF LRM COMING TO DALLAS. HE ALSO SAID HE WAS NOT HAPPY WITH THERE BEING A SHOW 2 WEEKS BEFORE LRM AND I'M SURE THAT FACTORED INTO THE DECISION TO CANCEL THE SHOW. I THINK THEY(GO LO) ARE DISSAPOINTED WITH FAIR PARK THEREFORE SAID FT. WORTH WOULD BE AN OPTION.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: fort worth :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

now i remember why i didnt renew my subscription for LRM. cuz its BULLSHIT . fuck em. fuck em in their ass :cheesy:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

i been boycotting lrm shows since 1997  there ass hoels


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Nov 10 2005, 05:51 PM~4181783
> *i been boycotting lrm shows since 1997  there ass hoels
> *


well you missed a lot of bad ass shows brutha.


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by squeegee king_@Nov 10 2005, 04:24 PM~4181173
> *Just about every body I know here in H-Town Talks shit about Dallas and now i know why
> stop whinning maybe you would get more respect
> *


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

I speak on behalf of the HLC "Houston Lowrider Council"..we will miss the Dallas show next year and support any Dallas show that will replace it next yr. But dont hate on Houston LRM stop..come down and represent TEXAS..not your city..we are all TEXANS! 
Goofy 
EMPIRE CC founder
H.L.C. spokesman


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

the dallas lrm show was the baddest texas show in my opinion.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 10 2005, 09:37 PM~4183260
> *the dallas lrm show was the baddest texas show in my opinion.
> *


Hey ZAR we did had a good time in Dtown....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 10 2005, 06:27 PM~4181207
> *^^^^^this guy does not represent Houston :uh:
> *


I agree!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 10 2005, 11:37 PM~4183260
> *the dallas lrm show was the baddest texas show in my opinion.
> *


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

THOSE PEOPLE(GO/LO) WILL SLOWLY LET THE SPORT JUST DIE.........YOU STILL DONT SEE THE WHOLE PICTHER.....YOU WOULD THINK THEY GROW WITH ALL THE MONEY THEY MAKE BUT THEY ARE NOT THINK ABOUT IT.......


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 10 2005, 11:25 PM~4183948
> *THOSE PEOPLE(GO/LO) WILL SLOWLY LET THE SPORT JUST DIE.........YOU STILL DONT SEE THE WHOLE PICTHER.....YOU WOULD THINK THEY GROW WITH ALL THE MONEY THEY MAKE  BUT THEY ARE NOT  THINK ABOUT IT.......
> *


 yeah, im sure that is there intent. let the sport die, that way they can all lose their jobs and their hobblies. :thumbsup: . yeah thats it.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hotstuff5957_@Nov 10 2005, 11:33 PM~4183982
> *yeah, im sure that is there intent. let the sport die, that way they can all lose their jobs and their hobblies. :thumbsup: . yeah thats it.
> *


THEN EXPLANE WHY THEY DONT THROW MORE SHOWS?? THEY ARE PRIMEDIA INC...THOSE GUYS HAVE JOBS .....IF YOU ONLY KNEW....YA THEY WONT LET IT DIE , BUT ONE DAMM THING THEY WONT DO IS LET IT GROW....LOWRIDING IS THE BIGGEST AUTO SPORT .....


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

In my opinion lrm is all about their money now days, ever since it was bought by primedia... you can tell by the 3 pages of truck wheel ads to every 1 page of lowrider coverage. The magazine/company just isnt what it use to be.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Nov 11 2005, 12:13 AM~4184162
> *In my opinion lrm is all about their money now days, ever since it was bought by primedia... you can tell by the 3 pages of truck wheel ads to every 1 page of lowrider coverage. The magazine/company just isnt what it use to be.
> *


TRUE BUT I MEAN EVERYONE GROWS SO WHY NOT THE SHOWS? LIKE LOOSIN THE FONTANA SHOW, SHIT THAT SHIT WAS OUTDOORS ANYHOW...DO YOU THINK THEY EVEN LOOKIED INTO OTHER PLACES....VICTORVILLE FAIR GROUNDS!!! INDIO !!! ORANGE COUNTY FAIR GROUNDS!!! ANH.COVN CENTER!!!LA FORUM


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 11 2005, 12:19 AM~4184191
> *TRUE  BUT I MEAN EVERYONE GROWS  SO WHY NOT THE SHOWS?  LIKE LOOSIN THE FONTANA SHOW, SHIT THAT SHIT WAS OUTDOORS ANYHOW...DO YOU THINK THEY EVEN LOOKIED INTO OTHER PLACES....VICTORVILLE FAIR GROUNDS!!! INDIO !!! ORANGE COUNTY FAIR GROUNDS!!! ANH.COVN CENTER!!!LA  FORUM
> *


good point keith and your right we the pepole are the ones that make the magazines and the car shows.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 11 2005, 01:04 AM~4183849
> *I agree!!!!!
> *


ditto


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

It might of been asked before but, what makes a car show a good car show?

in your opinion of course...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Nov 10 2005, 03:11 PM~4181035
> *AND ON ANOTHER NOTE, I AM NOT BOYCOTTING LRM MYSELF CAUSE I KNOW IT DOES NO GOOD. YOU REALLY THINK HOUSTON OR SA WILL FEEL IT IF DALLAS BOYCOTTS? NO. FOR THE SIMPLE FACT THAT NOT ENOUGH PEOPLE FROM THE DFW ARE WILLING TO TRAVEL.
> I AM LOOKING FORWARD TO TRAVELING THIS YEAR. MIAMI, NEW MEXICO, MAYBE A FEW MORE AND THEN END UP IN VEGAS.
> ERNEST SPOKE TO MIKE THIS AFTERNOON AND HE SAID NOT ALL HOPE IS LOST YET. THERE IS STILL A CHANCE OF LRM COMING TO DALLAS. HE ALSO SAID HE WAS NOT HAPPY WITH THERE BEING A SHOW 2 WEEKS BEFORE LRM AND I'M SURE THAT FACTORED INTO THE DECISION TO CANCEL THE SHOW. I THINK THEY(GO LO) ARE DISSAPOINTED WITH FAIR PARK THEREFORE SAID FT. WORTH WOULD BE AN OPTION.
> ...



:thumbsup: WELL SAID, THAT WOULD BE KOOL TO BRING IT BACK TO FORT WORTH! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Nov 10 2005, 03:29 PM~4181216
> *I GUESS ITS CAUSE WE DONT HAVE A SHOW FULL OF "SLABS WITH SWANGAZ AND VOGUES" :dunno:
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ROLLIN ON MUSTARD AND MAYONAISE :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what has golo done for you lately? ask yourself that.


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Nov 10 2005, 08:37 AM~4177405
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




DAT'Z 4-SHO I'LL DO DAT THERE AT CVS. :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 11 2005, 09:18 AM~4185013
> *what has golo done for you lately? ask yourself that.
> *


WHAT HAVE YOU DONE FOR GOLO LATELY??

COME ON......GOLO GIVES PEOPLE THE OPPURTUNITY TO SHOW OFF YOUR HARD WORK AND/OR IDEAS. HONESTLY IN HOUSTON, BESIDES GOLO THERE IS ONLY ONE OTHER SHOW AND THAT IS LOS MAGNIFICOS. BESIDES THOSE TWO THERE IS NO SHOW THAT HAS THE NUMBER OF PEOPLE ATTEND BOTH EXHIBITOR WISE AND ATTENDANCE WISE.

I KNOW THERE ARE SOME PEOPLE ON HERE THAT WILL SAY THEY BUILD FOR THEM AND NOT ANYONE ELSE BUT IT IS NICE WHEN PEOPLE WALK UP TO YOU AT A SHOW AND SAY HEY GOOD JOB....OR YOU SEE PEOPLE REACTIONS TO WHAT YOU HAVE CREATED.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

YOU ALSO HAVE TO THINK ABOUT THE PEOPLE THAT TEAR THERE CARS DOWN FOR THE LRM SHOW THAT ALWAYS COME TO D-TOWN, BUT WHEN THE TOUR DATE WAS POSTED AND I DIDNT SEE D-TOWN I WAS SHOCKED BECAUSE I KNOW ALOT OF PEOPLE THAT WHERE LOOKING FOWARD ON PUTTING THERE RIDE IN THE DALLAS SHOW!! AND THAT WAS A BIG SLAP IN THE FACE BY GO-LO BUT THATS BUISSNESS I GUESS :dunno: BUT IF THEY COULD CHECK AND SEE IF FORT WORTH WOULD BE A GOOD PLACE LIKE THE FORT WORTH CONVENTION CENTER OR MAYBE EVEN THE WILL ROGERS CENTER OR MAYBE EVEN LAGRAVE FIELD WHERE THEY DO THE SWAP MEETS!!! JUST MY 2 CENTS!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:0 I would hope that we can try and all understand what the LRM shows means to each group or person. I don't think talking bad about each other solves anything. 
The reality is the show may not come to Dallas, there will be other shows coming here and let's continue to try and support each other cities / towns and events regardless. I'm sure many people from the Dallas area will makes the shows in H-town & SA as they have always done. I hope that the same holds true, when what ever shows Dallas does get here all we continue to the the support from the other areas like a lot have always done in the past. So we may not have an LRM show but there will be from what I can tell at least 2 or 3 other shows here. So let's just all try and continue to support each other and let's not talk negative about each other. Were all in this together. LRM may not be the best thing from some prospectives but for now it's the best we have. John - Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

Simon..


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Nov 10 2005, 03:03 PM~4180130
> *Well said Homie, I will be at the next ULA Meeting with my club members to see what we can do about this.
> 
> I think its time I throw a show for DALLAS and all TEXAS LOWRIDERS.
> ...


*A.K.A. RINCON SHOW*


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

RESPONCE FROM LRM


Thanks for the email...

There are many reasons why there is no Dallas Show scheduled for 2006, none of the reasons are related to the outstanding support we receive from the clubs and participants in the DFW area. Dallas is one of the cities we look forward to visiting and it will be missed.

I'll give you some of the rational (as briefly as possible)... the facility in Dallas continues to book competing events right on top of or near our event, so we'll need to find another venue or another time of the year if we return. There are several radio stations in the DFW market and yet none of them have given us the support that we need to make the show successful like other cities on the Tour. 






I was reading this and was wondering what show do they keep on referring to? Is it the 2nd Annual Caliente Car Show and Concert in March of 2006......is this why LRM left Dallas out. Just wondering.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

a fort worth show would be kool, ive never been there. as far as all this nonsense about this and that, i just couldnt NOT go to a show when my truck is available. how can i be at home sitting on my ass, when there is a perfectly good truck in my garage and a perfectly good show for me to go kick some bomb truck ass and see my raza. i just couldnt do it.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hotstuff5957_@Nov 11 2005, 10:47 AM~4186447
> *a fort worth show would be kool, ive never been there. as far as all this nonsense about this and that, i just couldnt NOT go to a show when my truck is available. how can i be at home sitting on my ass, when there is a  perfectly good truck in my garage and a perfectly good show for me to go kick some bomb truck ass and see my raza. i just couldnt do it.
> *


 :thumbsup: true true!


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

no disrespect to jon or los magnificos, but the show right before lrm did piss them off. and i'm sure that factored in their(golo) decision.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 11 2005, 11:22 AM~4186184
> *WHAT HAVE YOU DONE FOR GOLO LATELY??
> 
> COME ON......GOLO GIVES PEOPLE THE OPPURTUNITY TO SHOW OFF YOUR HARD WORK AND/OR IDEAS.  HONESTLY IN HOUSTON, BESIDES GOLO THERE IS ONLY ONE OTHER SHOW AND THAT IS LOS MAGNIFICOS.  BESIDES THOSE TWO THERE IS NO SHOW THAT HAS THE NUMBER OF PEOPLE ATTEND BOTH EXHIBITOR WISE AND ATTENDANCE WISE.
> ...


what have i done for golo, ive contributed to them and helped them make millions of dollars. golo doesnt give a fuck about lowriding. honestly i think i have more fun building and working on cars then i do showing them. but thats just me


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i have an idea. why doesnt everybody just drink a nice tall glass of the shut the hell up. bitches. :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hotstuff5957_@Nov 11 2005, 01:16 PM~4186950
> *i have an idea. why doesnt everybody just drink a nice tall glass of the shut the hell up. bitches.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Dookie&J-Bone (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hotstuff5957_@Nov 11 2005, 03:16 PM~4186950
> *i have an idea. why doesnt everybody just drink a nice tall glass of the shut the hell up. bitches.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I DON'T SEE WHY ANOTHER SHOW WOULD WORRY LRM. I MEAN IT ISN'T LIKE EVERY RIDER HAS A MAX NUM OF SHOW THEY CAN ATTEND. I AM SURE THE SAME GUYS THAT WOULD BE AT THE CALIENTE SHOW WILL TURN AROUND AND BE AT THE LRM SHOW. 

HELL I WOULDN'T DOUBT IF THE LRM SHOW WOULD BE BIGGER.

I DON'T THINK JON IS TRYING TO COMPETE WITH LRM.....AND LRM SHOULD KNOW THAT.

THE WAY I SEE IT THE MORE SHOWS THE BETTER. IF A SHOW IS DONE RIGHT YOU WILL CONTINUE TO RECEIVE SUPPORT FROM THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Nov 11 2005, 12:47 PM~4186818
> *no disrespect to jon or los magnificos, but the show right before lrm did piss them off. and i'm sure that factored in their(golo) decision.
> *



Make the Caliente show the same day as the LRM in SA, then that will really piss them off :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i think when lrm said that the venue was booking competing events at the same time, it doesnt neccesarily mean another car show. lrm is pratically a juggernaut, i dont think they would be afraid of the magnificos.(no disrespect quija). hell, for all we know there was a freakin treasure troll convention in the way.


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hotstuff5957_@Nov 11 2005, 04:26 PM~4188074
> *i think when lrm said that the venue was booking competing events at the same time, it doesnt neccesarily mean another car show. lrm is pratically a juggernaut, i dont think they would be afraid of the magnificos.(no disrespect quija). hell, for all we know there was a freakin treasure troll convention in the way.
> *


I WASNT SPEAKING OUT OF MY ASS WHEN I MADE THAT COMMENT. THAT CAME DIRECTLY FROM THAT MIKE CHARACTER AT PRIMEDIA. WE TALKED TO HIM YESTERDAY. EVERYONE KNOWS SHOWS ARE SOMETIMES DIFFICULT AND MAKING 2 IN THAT AMOUNT OF TIME ISNT EASY. CAN YOU BRING YOUR TRUCK TO DALLAS TWICE IN THAT AMOUNT OF TIME? YOU MIGHT BUT ITS NOT EASY.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Nov 11 2005, 04:35 PM~4188131
> *I WASNT SPEAKING OUT OF MY ASS WHEN I MADE THAT COMMENT. THAT CAME DIRECTLY FROM THAT MIKE CHARACTER AT PRIMEDIA. WE TALKED TO HIM YESTERDAY. EVERYONE KNOWS SHOWS ARE SOMETIMES DIFFICULT AND MAKING 2 IN THAT AMOUNT OF TIME ISNT EASY. CAN YOU BRING YOUR TRUCK TO DALLAS TWICE IN THAT AMOUNT OF TIME? YOU MIGHT BUT ITS NOT EASY.
> *


burned my ass!!!!!! your right, i probably would, but it would be difficult.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The Dallas LRM Show is historically in May...

Last year it went Calient Show in March, then Rincon, then LRM...

We are not trying to compete with LRM at all. I enjoy their shows and have shown at as many as possible over the last 10 years. We chose March 19th for another reason (regarding venue, etc.) and we will release these details shortly. The date was chosen to benefit the people who enter the show. I know that statement doesn't make sense, but we are hoping it will when everything is finalized....


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Nov 9 2005, 09:16 PM~4175866
> *Well we would trade ya a Miami, for an Orlando date
> *


 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 11 2005, 04:59 PM~4188315
> *The Dallas LRM Show is historically in May...
> 
> Last year it went Calient Show in March, then Rincon, then LRM...
> ...


you fellas got something up yall sleeves dont yall. :0


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

DONT FIGHT GUY'S..? LET'S TAKE IT JOES..THIS SATURDAY AND TALK ABOUT . AND LETS SEE WHAT YOUR CARS LOOK LIKE :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Nov 11 2005, 08:55 PM~4189663
> *DONT FIGHT GUY'S..? LET'S TAKE IT JOES..THIS SATURDAY AND TALK ABOUT . AND LETS SEE WHAT YOUR CARS LOOK LIKE :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Nov 9 2005, 07:14 PM~4175136
> *WHAT THE FUCK ARE THEY THINKING? MORE CARS SHOW UP IN DALLAS THAN HOUSTON AND SAN ANTONIO COMBINED. ITS GONNA BE A LONG YEAR WITH BLVD ACES NOT MAKING THE TRIPS.
> *


imagine how much it sucks in my town


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mikew3605_@Nov 11 2005, 09:06 PM~4189723
> *imagine how much it sucks in my town
> *


clevland, ohio....wtf is that!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Nov 11 2005, 09:55 PM~4189663
> *DONT FIGHT GUY'S..? LET'S TAKE IT JOES..THIS SATURDAY AND TALK ABOUT . AND LETS SEE WHAT YOUR CARS LOOK LIKE :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


YES OR NO . SO I CAN GO :angel:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

you wanna see cars? here you go.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Committee Boyz_@Nov 10 2005, 07:25 AM~4177365
> *If they would get some Big time name performers to do the concert at the show maybe they can get the local radio station to support.... u have to have more than just "Clingo Bling"...or how ever u spell it.... Yeah there are a lot of people that come for the cars but there is also a tonnnnnnnnnn of people that come for the concert.... example the Los Magnificos Jon has a good line up for concert the place was packed this past weekend... the 97.9 show in Dallas this year... once again the placed was packed....
> *



YOU HIT THE ISSUE RIGHT ON THE MONEY HOMIE , YEAH A LOT OF PEOPLE ARE THERE FOR THE RIDES BUT IF YOU GOT A SORRY ASS LINE-UP FOR A CONCERT THAT SHIT DOES NOT HELP , AND I DONT THINK THAT THEY TRY HARD ENOUGH ON PROMOTING THIER OWN SHOW , AND ALSO THE THING ABOUT NO ALCOHOL DOES NOT HELP THE SITUATION ! :biggrin:


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Nov 11 2005, 10:11 PM~4189765
> *you wanna see cars? here you go.
> *


A PICTURE A PICTURE BEING IT OUT .


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

it ain't shit..they just follow the trends..if lows is hot they do that..if minitrucks is hot they do that..them cars with them giant wheels well....


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

see, it does get out sometimes :biggrin:


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Nov 11 2005, 10:18 PM~4189817
> *see, it does get out sometimes :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 YOUR RIGTH SOMETIMES .


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hotstuff5957_@Nov 11 2005, 09:09 PM~4189750
> *clevland, ohio....wtf is that!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 How can you say that? You gotta good guy representin'your c.c. out of Clev. the 216rider.


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Nov 9 2005, 11:16 PM~4175866
> *Well we would trade ya a Miami, for an Orlando date
> *


WHY NOT TAMPA :uh: FOR ORLANDO


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mikew3605_@Nov 11 2005, 09:29 PM~4189898
> *How can you say that? You gotta good guy representin'your c.c. out of Clev. the 216rider.
> *


i was just fucking around brutha, i didnt know you were from RO either, but still......clevland. :scrutinize:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

SOMETIMES "WE" LOWRIDERS ARE OUR OWN WORST ENEMY. NOT LIKE WE HAVE ENOUGH WITH BAD PRESS, ECT.

I'M SURE THEY HAVE THIER REASON(S). ATLEAST THERE STILL IS A TOUR. AS SO MANY OTHERS HAVENT LAST. ENJOY IT FOR WHAT IS AND WHERE IT IS. AND MAKE THE BEST OF IT. INSTEAD OF CRYING BOYCOTT. REALL SMART!!!


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Nov 9 2005, 11:05 PM~4175800
> *Regardless what the reasons are the DALLAS SHOW is an icon, they will make their money regardless, keep the show in DALLAS OPEN, ITS A TRADITION THAT SHOULD NOT BE BROKEN,
> 
> NO DALLAS SHOW THEN WE DONT SHOW AT ALL i say lets boycott all TEXAS LRM SHOWS
> ...


NICE, WOULDN'T EXPECT THAT FROM YOU HOMIE. YOU ARE THE FIRST ONES THERE WITH A LINE UP OF 20+ CARS. YOU HAVE BEEN A LEADER IN TEXAS FOR A LONG TIME. BE THAT!!! :uh:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Nov 11 2005, 10:43 PM~4189999
> *SOMETIMES "WE" LOWRIDERS ARE OUR OWN WORST ENEMY. NOT LIKE WE HAVE ENOUGH WITH BAD PRESS, ECT.
> 
> I'M SURE THEY HAVE THIER REASON(S). ATLEAST THERE STILL IS A TOUR. AS SO MANY OTHERS HAVENT LAST. ENJOY IT FOR WHAT IS AND WHERE IT IS. AND MAKE THE BEST OF IT. INSTEAD OF CRYING BOYCOTT.
> *


THEIR REASON IS THEY GAVE A CHOICE AND SAID IF WE CANT GET THE FACILITY TO NOT SCHEDULE ANOTHER SHOW LIKE OURS AROUND THE TIME FRAME WE WANT THEN WE WILL TAKE OUR BUSINESS ELSEWHERE MEANING LOS MAGNIFICOS MY QUESTION IS WHY DIDNT THEY DO THAT IN SAN ANTONIO WITH THE NEW ORLEAN SAINTS WHICH MEANS MONEY TALKS WHAT WOULD YOU THINK WOULD HAPPEN IF THE NFL SAID WE DO NOT WANT ANY CAR SHOWS HERE OR WE WILL TAKE OUR BUSSINES ELSWHERE BUT WHATHAPPEND THEY MOVED THE DATE BECAUSE THE NFL HAS MORE MONEY. :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 10 2005, 04:09 PM~4180555
> *That's what I'm saying ... so maybe this will just make the other shows better ... people are going to HAVE to attend to qualify ... unless they'd rather travel out of state ... which I don't think TEXANS are all about ...
> *


I hear PHAYLANX loves to travel to other states to show their TEXAN rides... :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Nov 11 2005, 10:14 PM~4190198
> *THEIR REASON IS THEY GAVE A CHOICE AND SAID IF WE CANT GET THE FACILITY TO NOT SCHEDULE ANOTHER SHOW LIKE OURS AROUND THE TIME FRAME WE WANT THEN WE WILL TAKE OUR BUSINESS ELSEWHERE MEANING LOS MAGNIFICOS MY QUESTION IS WHY DIDNT THEY DO THAT IN SAN ANTONIO WITH THE NEW ORLEAN SAINTS WHICH MEANS MONEY TALKS WHAT WOULD YOU THINK WOULD HAPPEN IF THE NFL SAID WE DO NOT WANT ANY CAR SHOWS HERE OR WE WILL TAKE OUR BUSSINES ELSWHERE BUT WHATHAPPEND THEY MOVED THE DATE BECAUSE THE NFL HAS MORE MONEY. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

TOO MUCH OF THIS :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: FUCK IT , IT IS WHAT IT IS. THERES ALWAYS 2007


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 10 2005, 12:56 PM~4180066
> *This is John Homie Styln - ULA Spokes Person. We will bring this up at the next meeting. I had heard this may happen. My personal opinion is not to attend any LRM shows this year if there not coming to Dallas area but I can't speak for the whole ULA. We will need to discuss this as a group.  As I've always said there is power in unity. This is why we need all the riders in the DFW area to become active members in the ULA. DFW area as a  whole controls quite a few of the best lowrider clubs and cars in the state. This is not to take away anything from H-Town, SA, ELP or any other place I'm just stating a fact.  I will also bring this up to my own car club DALLAS LOWRIDERS...
> Also with adversity comes opportunity. Jon Chuck came out here and threw a pretty good show last year and is coming back, may be he can do 2 shows or Mike from GamePoint. May be if we send a loud enough message LRM they will hear us. LRM are you listening????
> 
> ...



you said it Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Nov 10 2005, 04:05 AM~4175800
> *Regardless what the reasons are the DALLAS SHOW is an icon, they will make their money regardless, keep the show in DALLAS OPEN, ITS A TRADITION THAT SHOULD NOT BE BROKEN,
> 
> NO DALLAS SHOW THEN WE DONT SHOW AT ALL i say lets boycott all TEXAS LRM SHOWS
> ...


Thats fucked up if the show isn't in your back yard you don't go?I'm from texas but know live in K C and there is no show anywhere next to us.But we still went too dallas indy denver and vegas.There used to be a show in kc but now there's not,that don't mean i'm going to boycott.In my opion they should change shows everyyear give other citys a chance to show what they got,it shouldn't be just about money.K C MAJESTICS.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Nov 10 2005, 04:45 AM~4176045
> *GUESS THE MIDWEST HAS A LONG WAY TO GO.....
> *


Ha Ha don't think so bro i won at every show i went to even in vegas.And our hoppers out here can't be fucked with(real hoppers no big tires that don't lay)I went to the dallas show and it was cool but no better then any other show.Heres what i got how about you?

http://streetriderskc.com/Flash/videos/usacmajestics.wmv


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Nov 10 2005, 04:57 AM~4176115
> *THEN WHY TAKE OUT THE BEST SHOW IN TEXAS. EVEN THE PEOPLE FROM HOUSTON AND SA WILL TELL YOU THAT. AND FOR YOUR INFO BRO I'VE BEEN TO THE SHOWS IN HOUSTON AND SA EVERY YEAR FOR THE PAST 10 YEARS. THEY NEED TO PUT DALLAS BACK ON THE TOUR.
> *


I guess LRM didn't think dallas was the best show. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hotstuff5957_@Nov 10 2005, 04:02 PM~4177796
> *guys lrm, go-lo, whatever, its a buisness. they are their to make money, like someone said earlier, they charge $35 freakin dolllars for spectators to get in. and dallas does usually have the most people. lets say they get 5000 people at a show, thats $175,000. you dont think they wanted that money? plus as far as the car capacity, the total capacity inside both buildings is around 450, and ive never seen more than like 30 or 40 cars outside inbetween the buildings, that not much more than sa or h-town. dallas was a badass show, maybe the best, hopefull it will be back next year. i just think you fellas are taking this too personal. i guarantee if my hometown san antonio were cancelled, i would still support your cities. i would probably bitch about just like yall are(no disrespect), but i would still support. peace!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Know thats the low-rider spirt i think dallas lost this.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Nov 12 2005, 04:43 AM~4189999
> *SOMETIMES "WE" LOWRIDERS ARE OUR OWN WORST ENEMY. NOT LIKE WE HAVE ENOUGH WITH BAD PRESS, ECT.
> 
> I'M SURE THEY HAVE THIER REASON(S). ATLEAST THERE STILL IS A TOUR. AS SO MANY OTHERS HAVENT LAST. ENJOY IT FOR WHAT IS AND WHERE IT IS. AND MAKE THE BEST OF IT. INSTEAD OF CRYING BOYCOTT. REALL SMART!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Thats what i think dallas may be a good show but damn to cry boycott over this is just dumb.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 10 2005, 08:56 PM~4180066
> *This is John Homie Styln - ULA Spokes Person. We will bring this up at the next meeting. I had heard this may happen. My personal opinion is not to attend any LRM shows this year if there not coming to Dallas area but I can't speak for the whole ULA. We will need to discuss this as a group.  As I've always said there is power in unity. This is why we need all the riders in the DFW area to become active members in the ULA. DFW area as a  whole controls quite a few of the best lowrider clubs and cars in the state. This is not to take away anything from H-Town, SA, ELP or any other place I'm just stating a fact.  I will also bring this up to my own car club DALLAS LOWRIDERS...
> Also with adversity comes opportunity. Jon Chuck came out here and threw a pretty good show last year and is coming back, may be he can do 2 shows or Mike from GamePoint. May be if we send a loud enough message LRM they will hear us. LRM are you listening????
> 
> ...


Do what you gotta do but i think this is funny if they don't have a show here we're not going anywhere.Shit thats a slap in the face of us riders that go across the usa to shows,thats the love i got for low-riding(not LRM for low-riding)But good luck to ya maybe if you succeed they will cancel h-town and SA next year and give the midwest a few more shows that would work for me.


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

http://streetriderskc.com/Flash/videos/usacmajestics.wmv
[/quote :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Nov 12 2005, 03:59 PM~4191723
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Just being real,iknow texas has some of the nicest shit out there but so does the midwest.


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 12 2005, 09:06 AM~4191734
> *Just being real,iknow texas has some of the nicest shit out there but so does the midwest.
> *


true :biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 12 2005, 08:34 AM~4191674
> *Ha Ha don't think so bro i won at every show i went to even in vegas.And our hoppers out here can't be fucked with(real hoppers no big tires that don't lay)I went to the dallas show and it was cool but no better then any other show.Heres what i got how about you?
> 
> http://streetriderskc.com/Flash/videos/usacmajestics.wmv
> *


I PERSONALLY SAID I AM NOT GONNA BOYCOTT THE LRM SHOWS. READ THE POSTS AGAIN HOMEBOY. AND HERES WHAT I GOT. I'LL MAKE YOU A VIDEO REAL SOON.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Another midwest ride.MAJESTICS RIDE.


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

NOT DISSING THE MIDWEST BRO. IT WAS JUST A SIMPLE STATEMENT.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Nov 12 2005, 04:07 PM~4191736
> *I PERSONALLY SAID I AM NOT GONNA BOYCOTT THE LRM SHOWS. READ THE POSTS AGAIN HOMEBOY. AND HERES WHAT I GOT. I'LL MAKE YOU A VIDEO REAL SOON.
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen this car real good work bro but we can do it too.And you started this topic off with this so thats why i said what i said.


WHAT THE FUCK ARE THEY THINKING? MORE CARS SHOW UP IN DALLAS THAN HOUSTON AND SAN ANTONIO COMBINED. ITS GONNA BE A LONG YEAR WITH BLVD ACES NOT MAKING THE TRIPS. 

All i'm saying is you can not like it but to boycott is not the way to show leadership or to keep low-riding going strong.I don't love LRM either but they are there with shows for us to do our thang take it for what it is a chance to show what we can do.Peace brother.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Another midwest ride.









Another








Another








Another








Another


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

I MEANT THE TRIPS TO HOUSTON AND SA. I PLAN ON GOING TO SEVERAL OTHER LRM SHOWS THIS UPCOMING YEAR.  IF US DFW RIDERS SIT OUT THOSE 2 SHOWS THEY WILL BE A LITTLE WEAKER THEREFORE MIGHT BE FORCED TO BRING IT BACK TO DALLAS.


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

I made a call to GO LO and talk to Mike, we talked for a while, and STRONGLY recommended them to reconsider to bring back the tour to DALLAS. I explained to him that for us it has always been a passion of lowriding to show in DALLAS. I have been to this show for a long time way back to when it was the only stop in Texas. I am very disappointed.

As Texans we are proud people, as Lowrider Tejanos we are even prouder of our rich mexican cultural & lowrider upbringing, believe me I lowride everyday my buisness evolves around lowriders, my whole family lowrides. Being in the lowrider sport for more than 25 years, I feel that we are leaders in the lowider communities can still make a diffrence.

With or without a stop in DALLAS in 2006 my main objective is to make a show for all my D-Town Riders, a real lowrider show, none of this rap music but real old school Tejano Onda" performers, maybe some Garcia Brothers or Los Chamacos, some real club action TUG A WARS and the famous ZOOT SUIT CONTEST and the Hot Jalapeno eating contest. + much more.

Orale Raza I will be looking for local judges, vendors, performers local latin latin hip hop, comedians, investors, and input from you the LOWRIDER.

Coming This SUMMER 2006 going back to the barrio......

TEXAS MADE LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW
DALLAS, TEXAS
Promoter Ernest G
email [email protected]
Phone# 940-320-0200


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 12 2005, 09:18 AM~4191758
> *Another midwest ride.
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE. MY STATEMENT DIDNT MEAN YOU GUYS COULDNT BUILD CARS. SIMPLY THAT THE SCENE NEED TO BLOW UP IN ORDER TO GET MORE SHOWS OUT THAT WAY.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Nov 12 2005, 09:21 AM~4191762
> *I made a call to GO LO and talk to Mike, we talked for a while, and STRONGLY recommended them to reconsider to bring back the tour to DALLAS. I explained to him that for us it has always been a passion of lowriding to show in DALLAS. I have been to this show for a long time way back to when it was the only stop in Texas. I am very disappointed.
> 
> As Texans we are proud people, as Lowrider Tejanos we are even prouder of our rich mexican cultural & lowrider upbringing, believe me I lowride everyday my buisness evolves around lowriders, my whole family lowrides. Being in the lowrider sport for more than 25 years, I feel that we are leaders in the lowider communities can still make a diffrence.
> ...


i like what i hear, do it big man. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Nov 12 2005, 04:20 PM~4191760
> *I MEANT THE TRIPS TO HOUSTON AND SA. I PLAN ON GOING TO SEVERAL OTHER LRM SHOWS THIS UPCOMING YEAR.   IF US DFW RIDERS SIT OUT THOSE 2 SHOWS THEY WILL BE A LITTLE WEAKER THEREFORE MIGHT BE FORCED TO BRING IT BACK TO DALLAS.
> *


I hear ya bro hope it don't backfire though and they take another show away.good luck to ya homie and i'll see you out there i to was planning on the dallas show but i guess now h-town or SA.Probably SA because thats where i'm from,i got peeps there.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Nov 12 2005, 04:23 PM~4191772
> *VERY NICE. MY STATEMENT DIDNT MEAN YOU GUYS COULDNT BUILD CARS. SIMPLY THAT THE SCENE NEED TO BLOW UP IN ORDER TO GET MORE SHOWS OUT THAT WAY.
> *


I know i'm just messin bro,notice one thing about all our rides they all swang thats what the midwest is about.


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Nov 12 2005, 10:21 AM~4191762
> *I made a call to GO LO and talk to Mike, we talked for a while, and STRONGLY recommended them to reconsider to bring back the tour to DALLAS. I explained to him that for us it has always been a passion of lowriding to show in DALLAS. I have been to this show for a long time way back to when it was the only stop in Texas. I am very disappointed.
> 
> As Texans we are proud people, as Lowrider Tejanos we are even prouder of our rich mexican cultural & lowrider upbringing, believe me I lowride everyday my buisness evolves around lowriders, my whole family lowrides. Being in the lowrider sport for more than 25 years, I feel that we are leaders in the lowider communities can still make a diffrence.
> ...


THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT LETS DO THIS SHIT!!! I'LL SUPPORT IT AND I'M NOT EVEN FROM DALLAS...I'M 7HRS AWAY... BUT IM DOWN. AND THIS IS FOR THE PEOPLE ALL YOU TRUE TEXAS RYDERS..I'LL GO SUPPORT THIS EVENT EVEN IF I WONT BE ABLE TO COMPETE...SOUNDS LIKE IT WOULD BE A GREAT SHOW!!


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Nov 12 2005, 08:21 AM~4191762
> *I made a call to GO LO and talk to Mike, we talked for a while, and STRONGLY recommended them to reconsider to bring back the tour to DALLAS. I explained to him that for us it has always been a passion of lowriding to show in DALLAS. I have been to this show for a long time way back to when it was the only stop in Texas. I am very disappointed.
> 
> As Texans we are proud people, as Lowrider Tejanos we are even prouder of our rich mexican cultural & lowrider upbringing, believe me I lowride everyday my buisness evolves around lowriders, my whole family lowrides. Being in the lowrider sport for more than 25 years, I feel that we are leaders in the lowider communities can still make a diffrence.
> ...


I like that too....(Tejano Performers).  
I would actually make an effort to come to this show...
I havent made it to a show in awhile....but this sounds interesting....


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 12 2005, 10:33 AM~4191795
> *I know i'm just messin bro,notice one thing about all our rides they all swang thats what the midwest is about.
> *


MUCH RESPECT BRO YOU GUYS GOT SOME REALLY NICE RIDES UP THERE!


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

i dissagree why are we going to boycott there the ones that are losing yeah its a good show the ula can just have our own event .im sure if we all unite we can have a better show.its a big disapointment that we will not have lrm show.but fuck it lets move on we can come up with something...its their loss ......


----------



## $outh$!der (Nov 12, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

To all the ULA member, everyone knows that what ever the ULA backs up or does on it's own is big. So we'll work with the promotors from any shows that are com'n our way and everyone knows we had several really big picnic shows this last year so let's not get too turned out by this LRM thing. The ULA members that go out of town will continue to. And everyone knows we throw badass picnic we'll put together some picnics with hopping contests. The Majestix will have there picnic, we have the ULA Easter picnic and our per-Summer picnic. Dallas Lowriders is planning a car show, Jon Chuck, looks like Ernest Blvd Aces is going to have a show, so it's all good. We (ULA) will continue to support out of town shows, just as the people from out of town have shown us support. That's what it's about, not just the show's but Raza supporting Raza and keeping in contact with our hente throughout our state and surrounding States...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

what he hell s the ULA.(pardon my ignorance)


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hotstuff5957_@Nov 12 2005, 03:23 PM~4192860
> *what he hell s the ULA.(pardon my ignorance)
> *


united lowriders association of dallas/ft worth :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Nov 9 2005, 09:40 PM~4176023
> *LRM in Orlando hell yesssss. i'd go for that at least there would be more Lowriders there than big wheels*


You'd be surprised... or let down, probably. I went to a LRM show in Tampa a couple of years ago, and there were just about as mant high riders and lolos. This is the South, and that has a lot of influence on the type of cars in the show.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the ula up there is big. took up the whole building last year.


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

Viejitos (Oklahoma chapter) is down for whatever! Just let me know and I will be there. Ernest great idea, its about the unity between the raza. Dallas is the nearest city for us to show 2 1/2 hours. The competition is always great in Dallas. Our main show is San Anto all of the Viejitos southern chapters show, Oklahoma, Valle, and Austin. So boycott would hurt us. Then again I have had more fun at a boycott show than the actual one. Contradicting myself again. I just want to show my old ass cars, junkers. When you hear them sirens, guess who? See you guys in Odessa, si Dios quere.

Zeke 
Viejitos Oklahoma


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

I agree with what was stated before, they are letting the sport die!

Prime Media has no intrest in lowrider anymore, i sent my car to the SEMA show this year for the lowrider booth, and let me tell ya it was sad.....

This year the prime media wanted NO LOWRIDERS inside, instead they had a stock suburban w/ a boat on a trailer and a rice burner....wtf?

Lowriders were lucky to be outside......


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 12 2005, 07:22 PM~4194201
> *I agree with what was stated before, they are letting the sport die!
> 
> Prime Media has no intrest in lowrider anymore, i sent my car to the SEMA show this year for the lowrider booth, and let me tell ya it was sad.....
> ...


isnt lowrider mag. one of the top selling automotive magazines? i dont think they wanna lose it.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:0 I can pretty much assure you lowrider mag is not one of the top selling mag's. I do a lot of traveling for my company and I can pretty much tell you that you won''t find it on the news stands of most airport mag booths, but you see hot rod - car & truck - chopper at all of them. Even here where I live in Arlington, TX you can't find it at some stores and when you do there usually only a few copies. Now I'm not saying it doesn't sell a lot of copies it''s just not going to be on the same level that these other mag's are.. This can be checked very easily if anyone wants to take the time to check Primedia 10k listing if there on the stock exchange.. Lowriding is niche market and it's up to us as riders to keep that market active and to attract new riders to become involved with lowriding.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

just asking, here at our grocery stores in san antonio, they are next to the cash registers, and they make sure to keep'em plentiful. lowrider is a niche magazine, but i could swear i read lowrider was one of the top sellers. ah, who cares, as long as its around ill still subscribe.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie, that's it,, it's up to us to keep these publications going. Have you seen or bought Spokes & Juice mag? It's just starting up and could use all the support we can give them..


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

im gonna subscribe this monday. its getting a lot of hype here on LIL, plus its texas based, gotta support my fellow tejanos.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

well it looks like its true, lowriding is dying out.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2005, 08:40 PM~4194639
> *well it looks like its true, lowriding is dying out.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hotstuff5957_@Nov 12 2005, 08:46 PM~4194673
> *
> *


rims are getting dirt cheap, tires sizes are discontinued, shows are cancelled. the signs are there!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2005, 08:51 PM~4194708
> *rims are getting dirt cheap, tires sizes are discontinued, shows are cancelled. the signs are there!
> *


blasphemy, you lie!!!!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Lowriding won't ever dye out as long as there are true riders out there to keep it going. I've had it in my blood since I was a kid which was many, many years ago. The game has changed over the year but it come down to a simple thing. Do you love to show your car, cruise around in it? As long as there people out there willing to take there cars out and cruise around no matter what then it can never die out. This is one of the reason we can''t let show dictate what we do. If there's no LRM show in Dallas that's bad but does this mean we can't have some bad ass picnic and just cruise around. May be this is part of the problem, we looking for someone to tell us it''s ok to bring our cars out. We just need to start hanging out on the weekends, weather it be Dallas - Ft Worth - H-Town - SA - ELP - any small town USA. Get out and represent, that's what it's about. I know the show cars only wanna do the shows but lowriding ain't just about show cars. The average guy in most cases can just afford to get there car up and looking clean and really that what counts get'n your car out on the road.. Last year the ULA and the car clubs did some big picnic for no reason to to hang out but we let it drop for some reason and didn't carry it through for the whole year. We everyone everywhere who rides needs to find a spot to chill to BBQ's and hang out at night.. We have Joe's burger but have kinda let it drop off so ULA members let try and keep it going there..
John - Homie Styln - DALLAS LOWRIDER CC / ULA Member...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i agree it wont completely die out. but lowriders are decreasing in numbers who knows that might make a group stronger. like filtering out low grades to get a higher average. it would be nice to have a big show up there but san antonio is already in may. so when? im down to go up there.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I think we'll have a couple events prior to May. Cliente show is March 19 for now. We'll keep everyone posted on what's going on in the DFW area. I'm sure most of us (ULA) will make the SA show in May...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I think we'll have a couple events prior to May. Cliente show is March 19 for now. We'll keep everyone posted on what's going on in the DFW area. I'm sure most of us (ULA) will make the SA show in May...


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2005, 05:17 PM~4193498
> *the ula up there is big. took up the whole building last year.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Tiny what cook'n. You going to Joes tonite?


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 12 2005, 10:20 PM~4194512
> * Homie, that's it,, it's up to us to keep these publications going. Have you seen or bought Spokes & Juice mag? It's just starting up and could use all the support we can give them..
> *


:thumbsup:

Yeah! I hear a lot of "My car in it, then I dont want it" BS. I know 90% of the people here have never had thier car in LRM, but yet have thier magazine and buy them like if it was the last beer in the store. As for as boycotting LRM...you never know SNJ might be hosting your next show :tongue:


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2005, 08:40 PM~4194639
> *well it looks like its true, lowriding is dying out.
> *


LOW RIDIN ISN'T DYING OUT, THE THING IS THAT ALL THE ONE'S THAT WERE LOW RIDIN, WERE IN IT BECAUSE EVERYONE WAS DOING IT. NOW SOME IF NOT MOST ARE ROLLING BIG RIM'S 22,24,26'S BUT THE REAL RIDER'S ARE STILL LOW-RIDIN !!!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 12 2005, 09:45 PM~4194946
> *Tiny what cook'n. You going to Joes tonite?
> *



QUE ONDA JOHN , YEAH I WAS OUT THERE THAT SHIT WAS DEAD BRO ,ME AND JOKERZ C.C. KICKED IT OUT THERE 4 A WHILE !


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Nov 12 2005, 12:14 PM~4192261
> *i dissagree why are we going to boycott there the ones that are losing yeah its a good show the ula can just have our own event .im sure if we all unite we can have a better show.its a big disapointment that we will not have lrm show.but fuck it lets move on we can come up with something...its their loss ......
> *


I HEAR YOU HOMIE WHATEVER HAPPENS AS LONG ITS A DECISION MADE BY * ACTIVE " U.L.A. " MEMBERS ONLY * , A LOT OF PEOPLE DONT KNOW ABOUT THE "UNITED LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION ". BUT WE KNOW WHAT WE CAN DO WHEN WE PUT OUR SHIT TOGETHER, AS YOU CAN SEE WHAT HAPPEN TO THE " RINCON SHOWS " THEY WEREN'T SHIT WITHOUT THE SUPPORT FROM THE U.L.A. !


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I think Will Rogers Memorial center in Ft Worth would make a nice alternative venue being close to Dallas. North Texas in general has always been a prime location, not necessarily for us Dallas / Ft Worth locals but also our fellow riders from states such as Ok, Ar, Mo, Ks, Nm, Co, and other relatively close surrounding states. Hopefully something gets resolved whether it means forming a new event or resurrecting the former Dallas Super Show.
My .02


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Nov 9 2005, 09:14 PM~4175136
> *WHAT THE FUCK ARE THEY THINKING? MORE CARS SHOW UP IN DALLAS THAN HOUSTON AND SAN ANTONIO COMBINED. ITS GONNA BE A LONG YEAR WITH BLVD ACES NOT MAKING THE TRIPS.
> *


Dallas aint the only city LRM is not doing their show at.... I hear they are not going to do the Fontana show in LA.


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Nov 13 2005, 01:10 PM~4196918
> *Dallas aint the only city LRM is not doing their show at.... I hear they are not going to do the Fontana show in LA.
> *


YEA I WONDER IF THEY ARE AS PIST OFF ABOUT THAT ONE AS WE ARE BOUT THE DALLAS SHOW?


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

THE DALLAS SHOW, IS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN THIS COMING YEAR. SO LET'S FOCUS ON SAN ANTONIO AND HOUSTON SHOW . WHAT CAN WE DO !!!


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Nov 13 2005, 02:06 AM~4195768
> *I HEAR YOU HOMIE WHATEVER HAPPENS AS LONG ITS A DECISION MADE BY  ACTIVE " U.L.A. " MEMBERS ONLY  , A LOT OF PEOPLE DONT KNOW ABOUT THE "UNITED LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION ". BUT WE KNOW WHAT WE CAN DO WHEN WE PUT OUR SHIT TOGETHER, AS YOU CAN SEE WHAT HAPPEN TO THE  " RINCON SHOWS " THEY WEREN'T SHIT WITHOUT THE SUPPORT FROM THE U.L.A. !
> *


 :thumbsup: i agree


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

We'll discuss this at this coming ULA meeting.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Lowrider was the top selling magazine at one time but that was before it was sold to prime media.

Not to mention alot of the wrong goes back to the people who are between prime media and the lowrider community. They claim they are here for us and support the cause but i dont see it.....Shit how many people on the whole lowrider staff actually have, owned, or built a LOWRIDER?

I can only think of two, what about the rest.........


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

THEY NEED TO BRING THAT SHIET BACK TO LOS ANGELES WHERE IT ALL STARTED!!!!!!! & TO SELL BEER TOOOOOO


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I stand corrected accroding to Primedia web site LRM is the top selling automotive Magazines. Go to Primedia.com for details.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 15 2005, 10:23 AM~4209297
> * I stand corrected accroding to Primedia web site LRM is the top selling automotive Magazines. Go to Primedia.com for details.
> *


i knew i was right.


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Nov 15 2005, 10:10 AM~4208798
> *THEY NEED TO BRING THAT SHIET BACK TO LOS ANGELES WHERE IT ALL STARTED!!!!!!!  & TO SELL BEER TOOOOOO
> *


I AGREE SPECIALLY THA SELL BEER PART!!!!!!!


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

*2006 Bumper 2 Bumper Carshow & Concert

Coming to a city near you! *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

This topic is still under discussion. All ULA members please come to the next meeting.


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

Just a though. Maybe they don't have the funds anymore. :0


----------



## rollina64 (Nov 26, 2005)

Well the ABC's audits for 2005 shows that for the first time LRM is in second place with an average of 127,099 copies sold in stores and 27,048 subscribers. Truckin's 2005 audit shows 139,741 copies sold with 65,105 subscribers.

Lowrider copies sold including subscribers:

2001 213,400
2002 211,100
2003 171,800
2004 157,800
2005 154,147
2006 ?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboy'z_@Nov 29 2005, 10:53 PM~4304184
> *Well the ABC's audits for 2005 shows that for the first time LRM is in second place with an average of 127,099 copies sold in stores and 27,048 subscribers. Truckin's 2005 audit shows 139,741 copies sold with 65,105 subscribers.
> 
> Lowrider copies sold including subscribers:
> ...


thats per month right?


----------



## rollina64 (Nov 26, 2005)

Per month average.


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

looks to me there doing alright their owned by the same company


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Here's my take on it. The mag has been taken over by a corp, that's a fact. The market of lowriding is what is called a niche market. The add's pay the bills, but here is the big question. People must order or inquire about these adds or the advertisers wouldn't pay for them. With that being said, I think the mag has moved away from what it once was, it was started by a few guys with what was at the time a good idea. I remember them running about San Jose and Nor-Cal & So Cal snapping pictures at every little show there was. They had articles about Aztlan and Raza and just the movement in general. David Gonzalas got his start with LRM and I'm sure others also. Major car builders and painter have used Lowrider as vehicle to show their work. When lowriding took a down turn the all lowrider type mag's took a hit but some survived others didn't. LRM was sold and is now where it is and what it is. Of all the other mag's only LRM and Street Low have survived. Who's fault is that?
Lowriding has grown from what was once dominated by Hispanic / African Americans to include Anglos, Asians, even Europeans & Aussies. 
So for that the mag had to grow and that's fine, it's no longer a Hispanic based mag but that does not say that in the end all people are looking for that little piece of Aztlan, the mystical place where the Aztecas dreamed of. Lowriding is in your heart, your blood. It's not about just building the badest car or the best hopper, it's about riding around, kick'n back at the park with your family and friends & in my case my grand kids, when your young it's about checking out the girls and girls checking out you and your Homies cruising around. All you need is clean car to lowride, it's as simple as that. The LRM has moved away from what it once was, to what it is today. Open up Trucker, Hot Rod, Chopper, there all the same. Full of advertisement. I used to read Hot Rod when I was young and it's not the same. If there are no advertisements in LRM I'm sure they would stop distributing it, that's the sad truth. The best we can hope for is that by people contacting LRM let them know they need to make some changes, they may include more article's and pic's on lowriding.
There have been a couple of start up magazines that have come and gone, most recently 'Blvd'. Since this is a niche market we are the key to that market. Support any new magazine's that start up even if there not all that, believe me the first LRM's looks like comic books.
There's one out of Texas called Spokes and Juice, subscribe to it or buy it, help get it off the ground, and any others that come out. There's a guy out of Calif called Twoton's who promoting a lowrider calendar support him and buy his calendar. LRM is what it is, because that's all we got and only we as riders can change that. I'm not knocking LRM, I'm just stating facts, when your the only game in town 'you do what you want'.

Ol'Man John - Homie Styln 69 Impala / OG Rider from back in the day


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Nov 15 2005, 11:10 AM~4208798
> *THEY NEED TO BRING THAT SHIET BACK TO LOS ANGELES WHERE IT ALL STARTED!!!!!!!  & TO SELL BEER TOOOOOO
> *


why, you you can have a bunch of "drunk gang members" running around the show messing it all up for the rest of us again!!!


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Well stated John.


----------



## latinroller (Apr 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 59_@Nov 9 2005, 07:14 PM~4175136
> *WHAT THE FUCK ARE THEY THINKING? MORE CARS SHOW UP IN DALLAS THAN HOUSTON AND SAN ANTONIO COMBINED. ITS GONNA BE A LONG YEAR WITH BLVD ACES NOT MAKING THE TRIPS TO HOUSTON AND SA.
> *


 Shit homie... they took away Los Angeles many years ago... come one... how can you have a Low rider tour without Los Angeles. I agree, fuck lowrider Magazine... they sold out along time ago... time for something new!


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 30 2005, 03:20 PM~4308002
> * Here's my take on it. The mag has been taken over by a corp, that's a fact. The market of lowriding is what is called a niche market. The add's pay the bills, but here is the big question. People must order or inquire about these adds or the advertisers wouldn't pay for them. With that being said, I think the mag has moved away from what it once was, it was started by a few guys with what was at the time a good idea. I remember them running about San Jose and Nor-Cal & So Cal snapping pictures at every little show there was. They had articles about Aztlan and Raza and just the movement in general. David Gonzalas got his start with LRM and I'm sure others also. Major car builders and painter have used Lowrider as vehicle to show their work. When lowriding took a down turn the all lowrider type mag's took a hit but some survived others didn't. LRM was sold and is now where it is and what it is. Of all the other mag's only LRM and Street Low have survived. Who's fault is that?
> Lowriding has grown from what was once dominated by Hispanic / African Americans to include Anglos, Asians, even Europeans & Aussies.
> So for that the mag had to grow and that's fine, it's no longer a Hispanic based mag but that does not say that in the end all people are looking for that little piece of Aztlan, the mystical place where the Aztecas dreamed of. Lowriding is in your heart, your blood. It's not about just building the badest car or the best hopper, it's about riding around, kick'n back at the park with your family and friends & in my case my grand kids, when your young it's about checking out the girls and girls checking out you and your Homies cruising around. All you need is clean car to lowride, it's as simple as that. The LRM has moved away from what it once was, to what it is today. Open up Trucker, Hot Rod, Chopper, there all the same. Full of advertisement. I used to read Hot Rod when I was young and it's not the same. If there are no advertisements in LRM I'm sure they would stop distributing it, that's the sad truth. The best we can hope for is that by people contacting LRM let them know they need to make some changes, they may include more article's and pic's on lowriding.
> ...


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 30 2005, 04:20 PM~4308002
> * Here's my take on it. The mag has been taken over by a corp, that's a fact. The market of lowriding is what is called a niche market. The add's pay the bills, but here is the big question. People must order or inquire about these adds or the advertisers wouldn't pay for them. With that being said, I think the mag has moved away from what it once was, it was started by a few guys with what was at the time a good idea. I remember them running about San Jose and Nor-Cal & So Cal snapping pictures at every little show there was. They had articles about Aztlan and Raza and just the movement in general. David Gonzalas got his start with LRM and I'm sure others also. Major car builders and painter have used Lowrider as vehicle to show their work. When lowriding took a down turn the all lowrider type mag's took a hit but some survived others didn't. LRM was sold and is now where it is and what it is. Of all the other mag's only LRM and Street Low have survived. Who's fault is that?
> Lowriding has grown from what was once dominated by Hispanic / African Americans to include Anglos, Asians, even Europeans & Aussies.
> So for that the mag had to grow and that's fine, it's no longer a Hispanic based mag but that does not say that in the end all people are looking for that little piece of Aztlan, the mystical place where the Aztecas dreamed of. Lowriding is in your heart, your blood. It's not about just building the badest car or the best hopper, it's about riding around, kick'n back at the park with your family and friends & in my case my grand kids, when your young it's about checking out the girls and girls checking out you and your Homies cruising around. All you need is clean car to lowride, it's as simple as that. The LRM has moved away from what it once was, to what it is today. Open up Trucker, Hot Rod, Chopper, there all the same. Full of advertisement. I used to read Hot Rod when I was young and it's not the same. If there are no advertisements in LRM I'm sure they would stop distributing it, that's the sad truth. The best we can hope for is that by people contacting LRM let them know they need to make some changes, they may include more article's and pic's on lowriding.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Nov 9 2005, 04:29 PM~4173413
> *o.k I just received a personal e-mail from LRM...known as Lowrider Magazine. This is some of the reasons for not having a Dallas Super Show next year of 2006.
> 
> Qube,
> ...




<span style=\'color:red\'>WHY IS IT THAT OTHER PROMOTORS ARE ABLE TO BOOK EVENTS AT DALLAS FAIR PARK BUT LRM CAN'T???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

2 florida shows this year (home of DONKS), and 1 texas show.. whats that tell you about direction LRM is going.


and to all my dallas and SA low's.. ya'll ******* always welcome in h-town!! texas made, texas paid!! ya hurd!!


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

dont forget indy its gone also. And sa texas,chicago,kc,nc,dallas and thats just in the last few years.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 01:01 PM~6910387
> *2 florida shows this year (home of DONKS), and 1 texas show..  whats that tell you about direction LRM is going.
> and to all my dallas and SA low's.. ya'll ******* always welcome in h-town!!  texas made, texas paid!! ya hurd!!
> *


THERE ARE TWO SHOWS IN FLORIDA FOR A REASON. LRM MAY NOT HAVE THE TOTAL NUMBER OF CARS, BUT THE ACTUAL NUMBERS OF BYSTANDERS IS UP THERE WITH LAS VEGAS. AND WHO IN THERE RIGHT MIND WOULD GIVE UP A CHANCE TO COME TO MIAMI, OR TAMPA. FOR A LOUISVILLE, OR A DALLAS. I WAS IN SAN ANTONIO LAST YEAR, AND IF ROLLERZ ONLY HAD NOT BEEN THERE, THERE WOULD NOT HAVE BEEN A SHOW, AND THAT IS JUST HONEST.


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jan 5 2007, 10:10 PM~6915278
> *THERE ARE TWO SHOWS IN FLORIDA FOR A REASON.  LRM MAY NOT HAVE THE TOTAL NUMBER OF CARS, BUT THE ACTUAL NUMBERS OF BYSTANDERS IS UP THERE WITH LAS VEGAS.  AND WHO IN THERE RIGHT MIND WOULD GIVE UP A CHANCE TO COME TO MIAMI, OR TAMPA.  FOR A LOUISVILLE, OR A DALLAS.  I WAS IN SAN ANTONIO LAST YEAR, AND IF ROLLERZ ONLY HAD NOT BEEN THERE, THERE WOULD NOT HAVE BEEN A SHOW, AND THAT IS JUST HONEST.
> *


 :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Jan 5 2007, 11:42 PM~6916015
> *:0
> 
> 
> *


I go to Florida to vacation Panama City.. Tampa's ok, my company has huge facility there. As far as going for a car show I guess if I want to see a bunch of donks there good donk shows. My brother in-law lives in Miami, sorry but it ain't all that.. Get away from South Beach and you better be pack'n..... :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 6 2007, 11:33 AM~6918685
> *I go to Florida to vacation Panama City.. Tampa's ok, my company has huge facility there. As far as going for a car show I guess if I want to see a bunch of donks there good donk shows. My brother in-law lives in Miami, sorry but it ain't all that.. Get away from South Beach and you better be pack'n..... :0
> *


YOU GUYS MAKE OUT LIKE AT LRM IN MIAMI, OR TAMPA THERE ARE A HUGE NUMBER OF DONKS. JUST AS THEY DO NOT WANT TO BE AROUND US, THEY DO NOT REALLY DOMINATE LRM. THERE MAY BE 10 DONKS OUT OF 200 CARS. JUST LIKE RICERS, YOU ALWAYS GOT A FEW THAT POP THEY AS IN THERE. 


BUT JUST LIKE ANYWHERE YOU GO, YOU GO OUTSIDE OF THE NICE AREA, AND YOU IN THE GHETTO, WHETHER IT BE FLORIDA, CALIFORNIA TEXAS, OR SHIT COLORADO.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jan 6 2007, 11:21 AM~6918852
> *YOU GUYS MAKE OUT LIKE AT LRM IN MIAMI, OR TAMPA THERE ARE A HUGE NUMBER OF DONKS.  JUST AS THEY DO NOT WANT TO BE AROUND US, THEY DO NOT REALLY DOMINATE LRM.  THERE MAY BE 10 DONKS OUT OF 200 CARS.  JUST LIKE RICERS, YOU ALWAYS GOT A FEW THAT POP THEY AS IN THERE.
> BUT JUST LIKE ANYWHERE YOU GO, YOU GO OUTSIDE OF THE NICE AREA, AND YOU IN THE GHETTO, WHETHER IT BE FLORIDA, CALIFORNIA TEXAS, OR SHIT COLORADO.
> *


To each his own. I'm not that big on car shows anyway.. They don't really matter to me.. That's just my opinion, my cars just a junker anyway..


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jan 6 2007, 11:21 AM~6918852
> *YOU GUYS MAKE OUT LIKE AT LRM IN MIAMI, OR TAMPA THERE ARE A HUGE NUMBER OF DONKS.  JUST AS THEY DO NOT WANT TO BE AROUND US, THEY DO NOT REALLY DOMINATE LRM.  THERE MAY BE 10 DONKS OUT OF 200 CARS.  JUST LIKE RICERS, YOU ALWAYS GOT A FEW THAT POP THEY AS IN THERE.
> BUT JUST LIKE ANYWHERE YOU GO, YOU GO OUTSIDE OF THE NICE AREA, AND YOU IN THE GHETTO, WHETHER IT BE FLORIDA, CALIFORNIA TEXAS, OR SHIT COLORADO.
> *


shit not last year homie...i was there and I have never seen a LRM show like that...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHERE MIAMI OR TAMPA?


----------

